# Holiday stories with heart and humor



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Guys--This thread will be devoted to my romantic comedies.

March 2012 release: Jaguar Jack:A Mystic Adventure








*Jaguar Jack Campbell thrills cable TV viewers every week with his Aussie accent and dare devil adventures in the world's remotest outposts. Major Maggie Savannah fights terrorism across the globe in covert Marine operations. Can these two unlikely partners come together to rescue a kidnapped Senator's daughter caught in the grip of a mystical enemy? * 
Introducing the new cover and title for one of my favorite heroines, Princess Robin. She is now officially the Royal Rebel








*Courageous, captivating, cunning-the Royal Rebel leads her band of freedom fighters against the tyranny of Prince John. Inspired by the legend of Robin Hood, Royal Rebel twists a familiar tale into a fresh, romantic adventure. Robin, the secret daughter of King Richard, fights injustice as she awaits her father's return from the Crusades. Joining forces with arrogant knight extraordinaire, Sir Simon of Loxley, the two undertake a mission to save the kingdom. Filled with humor, whimsical imagination, and romance-Royal Rebel will capture your heart.

Winner of "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" Contests of the Romance Writers of America*

Ain't Love Grand?

*The Healer vs. the Lawyer.* Energy healer, Persephone Jones, has a new neighbor in Peeler, Oklahoma-hot shot lawyer, Jason Brooks. She's a vegan; he likes his steaks rare. She's about saving Mother Earth while he protects the interests of Big Business. Their attraction is mutual, but disturbing. And life gets even more complicated when the whole town is caught in a conflict that pits these two on opposite sides of a political fence&#8230;.Foreword Magazine says AIN'T LOVE GRAND? is "written with a fresh voice, an impeccable sense of comedic timing, vivid narrative, and fascinating characters."

 I was fortunate to get a BookList Review when it first came out:

They first meet when he tackles her to the ground. All Persephone Jones was doing was trying to stop the bulldozer from destroying the herb garden she planted on property adjoining hers. But her new neighbor, Jason Brooks, was not only building a beautiful new house, but also a landing strip over her garden. Persephone and Jason couldn't be more different. He is a well-known, high-powered defense attorney with money to burn. She's the illegitimate daughter of a flower child, and dispenses wheat-grass smoothies as well as herbal remedies from her modest shop. And neither of them can understand their mutual attraction. In spite of appearances, Persephone doesn't abide by all hippie principles. For instance, when Jason suggests that they make their relationship more intimate, she demurs. For her sex is an important step, indicating that marriage is on the horizon. He feels differently, but love will have its way in this charming tale of opposites attracting.--Maria Hatton.

 Round Table Reviews wrote:
DEVIL MOON: A Mystic Romance is a lovely romance full of whimsy, comedy, and bittersweet twists. The characters are real and compelling, filled with the little foibles that drive us all and make them automatically identifiable. Maddie and Phil are driven by their own delusions of themselves, by their personal fears and misapprehensions as to what life is really about, what they can hope for, and what they need. These characters have settled--they believe that there are no happily ever afters, when they are suddenly confronted with a story-book romance. The surprises and sweetness found in DEVIL MOON are as charming as any Cinderella tale. So what if Prince Charming wears sweats and drives a pick-up, or Snow White is a bit anal and wears power-suits? Isn't it possible to have it all? Isn't it possible to find what you've looking for without even knowing you were looking?

I loved this book. It made me laugh and cry. People who love romances from Jan Karon to Jane Austen will instantly find this book irresistible. The characters are wonderful, the writing is compelling and witty, the plot-twists are unexpected, and the love story is both steamy and sweet. Don't miss a chance to curl up with DEVIL MOON this winter. This book and a cup of cocoa are just the ticket for the winter blues!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Dana, and congratulations on your books.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

----We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Excerpt from "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" by Dana Taylor $2.99



_The set-up: Set in the Ozarks, Maddie and Phil are polar opposites. She is the uptight high school assistant principal. He is the laid-back new high school foot ball coach. Initially at odds, they give in to their mutual attraction and plan a romantic weekend to get to know each other._

Driving down the mountain toward town, Maddie felt much better by dawn's early light. A homemade cake rested in its neat carrier on the passenger seat. Breakfast. If she was going to sin, she'd sin all the way.

Dressed in a snappy little peachy turtleneck sweater outfit and adorable new flats, she imagined a wonderful romantic weekend of holding hands while window shopping and enjoying a leisurely lunch in a quiet bistro. Maybe they'd go dancing in the evening. Phil had made reservations, told her he'd take care of everything. They'd spoken every night on the phone just before bedtime. She'd lain in bed and enjoyed his masculine voice stimulating her senses, making her feel like a fully feminine creature. It didn't much matter what he said, she loved the teasing way he said it.

The controlling Miss Harris had left all details of their weekend to Phil's discretion. He didn't want any of her uptight lists. He was right, of course. If she'd had her way, every moment would be scheduled. Still, she was a tad nervous about letting Mr. Casual take care of the arrangements. By the same token, if the day turned into a disaster, it would all be on his head.

Finding his apartment complex, she tread up the stairs carrying the cake and knocked on the door marked 2B. Heavy footsteps shook the platform under her and the door opened. The man of her recent dreams stood before her in rumpled sweats.

Grinning widely, he pulled her across the threshold and into his arms. The plastic cake carrier hampered their embrace. "What's this?"

"Devil's food cake. I had a baking urge. We could have some now or wait until later."

"Man, you are my kind of girl-chocolate cake and milk for breakfast."

Warmth whooshed over her. Someone to share her secret sin. Lord, was she falling in love?

He placed the cake on the kitchen counter. "Hey, you look great, but you've got to change."

"Whatever for?"

"Well, those aren't exactly fishing duds you have on."

"Fishing?"

"Yeah, I bought you a new outfit." Tugging one of her hands, he pulled her toward the sofa, where a set of royal blue sweats, tennis shoes and socks lay folded on a cushion. He lifted them in one swoop and thrust them against her chest.

"Here, babe, you hurry and change. We're burning daylight."

Blinking and dazed, Maddie allowed him to shove her into the bathroom, where she dutifully shed her jaunty jacket and pulled on the Dollar General sweatshirt over her turtleneck. Her slacks and flats were replaced by the sweatpants and tennis shoes. Gazing in the smudged mirror at her reflection, she contracted a case of the giggles. If Thomas could see her now. She snapped her fingers at the mirror.

"Take that, Thomas Smithton. I'm an Arkansas country girl now."

Phil tapped on the door. "Hey, cupcake, do you like mustard or mayonnaise on your bologna sandwich?"

So much for that elegant bistro lunch. "Mustard and dill pickles, please."

"You got it."

Grinning like teenagers, they shared cake and milk at his chipped Formica table.

And so began their romantic weekend.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

This looks really good, Dana!  Best wishes and may it bring you tons of sales, which I KNOW it will, just from the excerpt you have.  Adorable plot line!!!


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Mustard and dill pickles!  Now I'm really hungry!  Very fun excerpt, Dana -- good luck!  I like the description for Princess Robin too.  

Karen


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

$2.99

_The set up: Their fishing trip has turned amorous. Enjoying a roll on the grass, Phil's sweat shirt has come off. Maddie is still fully dressed in her new sweats. Their make-out session is interrupted by a playful black Lab._

She screamed at the sight of a black, slobbering, Labrador dog nudging Phil's shoulder, pawing at his naked stomach. She jumped and scrambled away as Phil sat up and pushed the friendly critter from his face.

Flinching under the ministrations of enthusiastic doggie kisses, he said, "I gotta tell you, fella, it just ain't the same."

He patted the dog's head and felt a stinging object hit his hand. "Ow!"

"Go away! Shoo! Go home!" Maddie stood several feet uphill, launching pinecones at the black canine, which only captured his interest in a new game. The dog loped in Maddie's direction, bringing forth a genuine look of terror on her face. Phil saw her eyes widen and he knew she was about to turn tail and dash away.

"Don't run, sweetheart! He'll only chase you down!"

But simple reason was no match for her fright and she twirled in nameless fear, running into the woods, screaming like a banshee. Her noise only added to the dog's excitement at engaging in a grand chase. He barked with abandon and dashed on four gangly limbs after her.

"d*mn," Phil muttered, as he caught his footing chasing after them with his bare chest scraping every protruding limb in his path. The trees seemed to reach out and slap him. It amazed him how far her fright could carry her, and he lost sight of her twice. Fortunately, the sound of her screams guided his way. He knew when the dog caught her by the increased frenzy of her hollering. Coming over a hill, he viewed Maddie on her knees. Her hands covered her face as she twisted from side to side fighting off the black monster, trying to jab him with her elbows. Her four-legged attacker licked her head enthusiastically.

"Don't!...Stop!" Her words came between genuine tears and yelps of fear.

Phil ran, intending to pull the dog off, but instead tripped over a root and fell headlong into the tangled duo. Caught now in a morass of thrashing limbs, the two humans and one canine rolled across the Arkansas forest floor, crunching leaves, twigs, bugs and every nasty thing in the musty earth. Finally, the trio came to a halt in the gritty soil. The dog sprang up and gave himself a good shake. At that moment a rabbit, disturbed by the tumbling intruders, hopped away at hare-like speed. The lab dashed off in happy pursuit. Maddie and Phil lay on the pungent ground, forgotten by the hound.

Flat on his back, Phil turned his head toward Maddie's huddled figure. She crouched like a kid playing leapfrog, with her forehead in the dirt. Rolling over, he reached an arm around her waist and pulled her into a sitting position. Putting his hands on her shoulders, he examined her face, now streaked with dirt and tears.

"Hey, are you all right?" he asked in a quiet tone.

She nodded and gave a wavering reply. "I think so. I hate big, black dogs!" And she burst into tears again.

He gathered her head onto his shoulder and then pulled them both to their feet. "Shh....He's gone now. Rabbit hunting, I think."
Leaning back, she blinked away her tears. "I've been afraid of them ever since I was a little girl. I lose all rational thought and become terrorized like a screaming woman in a Vincent Price horror movie."

"Kind of like me around my ex-wife. Come on, let's get back to the river and see if we can recapture the mood we enjoyed before we were so rudely interrupted."

She sniffed. "Okay." Then her eyes widened as they gazed across his naked chest. "Oh, my God."

"Don't worry about it. Just a few scrapes," he said.

Her fingers gently trailed his exposed skin. "I think it's somewhat more than that." The alarm in her expression caused him to look down. Welts and blisters were already forming and a fiery itch ignited in a burst of irritation. Then he surveyed the path they'd just rolled across. Son of a bitch. Poison ivy. Nothing made him more miserable than poison ivy.

And so their romantic weekend continued.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi-ho

My Round Table Review for "Devil Moon" I posted at Author's Den is the #1 Romance article today, if you'd care to read it: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=60510

Dana Taylor


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, Dana, and welcome to KB.  You'll love it here.  Great place to meet others and share information.  I've been reading some of your excerpts on samplesunday and you are on my TBR list hopefully soon.  It's growing and growing.  Good luck, and I'll stop by Author's Den to check you out.

Linda


----------



## Joleene Naylor (Jan 11, 2011)

This looks great, Dana! I;ve really enjoyed your excerpts


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings!

It's been a bloggy day for Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance ! Karen Cantwell ("Take the Monkeys and Run")  is featuring the "Moon" Marry Me Excerpt on her Fiction for Dessert Website-- _

Set up: Toward the end of book. Maddie has been warned off Phil by his ex-wife, who threatens to take his daughter away. _ 
Read the scene at http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/excerpt-devil-moon-by-dana-taylor.html

And _then_, the darling Edie Ramer ("Cattitude") gives "Devil Moon" a terrific pitch on the RWA Women's Fiction Site
http://www.rwa-wf.com/2011/01/18/womens-fiction-in-ebooks/

She puts it in the same neighborhood at Sarah Addison Allen!

They made my day...

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings!

I put together a newsletter entitled WINTER DOLDRUMS COMEDY RELIEF you can view at http://bit.ly/dVQRqu

Also up this week is the Romance Designs Review of Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance  at Author's Den
by Miz Susannah _"You won't get away from this read without chuckling" _

Read the entire review at:

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewarticle.asp?id=60741&AuthorID=133522

Have a lovely day!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Joleene Naylor (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats on the review, Dana!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I love what you've done with the new covers.  Good luck, and I hope you have a great week.



Linda


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Enjoyed the excerpt, Dana! Thanks for sharing and Congrats on the review.

Best of luck!

Eli


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Dana, 
I loved your excerpts.  This was so much fun reading and thanks for sharing the great reviews.  I think you have found a new fan *mark me as #1


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

Thanks for the encouragement. I recently got a note from Casey S. here at Kindleboards who picked up both my comedies from reading excerpts here and then posted this comment at Amazon.

By Casey S. (CT) - This review is from: Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance  (Kindle Edition) 
*I really enjoyed the book. Great main characters that were a lot of fun to follow. If you want a fun read, this book is perfect. There were several places where I nearly dropped my Kindle from laughing so hard. Can't wait to read more books from Ms Taylor! *

About Princess Robin she said:

*I really enjoyed this book (2nd I've read from Ms Taylor) and once again she had me laughing so hard I cried! It was a nice fast paced book that I didn't want to put down until I finished! I loved the Robin Hood twist and was happy to see the characters I knew from Robin Hood in Princess Robin in a different light.*

I really appreciate the time Casey took to post her reviews!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

Check out the new book listing for Ain't Love Grand? at http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=44907

Dana


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great, Dana.  Congrats on the new book.  That's always an exciting thing.  Wishing you the best of luck.

Linda


----------



## Samantha Fury (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the cover, I think it's a great time to have a cover with a heart on it, even if it is right after valentines day.  Lots of men out there looking to make their wives happy.. LOL!

Congrats!
Samantha


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's an Excerpt from "Ain't Love Grand?"


_How Persephone meets Jason Brooks_:

I looked down the hill, past the creek. Where yesterday there had been a lush, green meadow, the land was now stripped clear, exposing the bright red clay below. A monster machine pushed the life away, and laid waste to my herb garden.

I took off full tilt toward the metal contraption. It had already destroyed almost half the plot. Noise and dust choked my senses as I ran into the path of the machine.

"Stop! Stop! What are you doing? Stop!" The guy working the controls could neither see nor hear me as I was almost swept into the debris. Suddenly, I flew head-over-heels, tumbling through the dirt, weeds and mangled herbs; the air knocked out of me as I hit the ground hard. Rolling out of harm's way, my body tangled with another person - a very large male person,

As we came to a stop, I lay in the man's arms, coughing as I cleared my befuddled brain.

"Are you alright?" he asked. His face was a bit blurry, what with my eyes watering from the red dust.

"I think so," I sputtered and sat up.

He looked at me with concern and irritation. "Are you out of your mind? You could have been killed, getting in the way like that. What were you doing? Who are you?"

The evil machine behind us had jerked to a stop. The man sitting in the dirt beside me was covered with dust, and I deduced he must have tackled me to escape the Jaws of Death or whatever the machine was called.

"Played a little football in high school, did you?" I asked.

Concern left his face altogether with my cheeky reply. He stood up, dusted himself off, and offered me a hand.

"You didn't answer my question. Who are you?" he repeated.

I steadied my wobbly legs, and studied him. I'd seen a few pictures of him in the newspapers, but they hadn't done him justice. He possessed a certain innate power that made me back away. In the photo headlines, he'd always worn a suit, usually with the Oklahoma wind flapping his tie as he exited a county courthouse. Blurry photos hadn't revealed the firm granite chin or the flinty steel blue eyes. The mighty Jason Brooks, defender of high profile criminals, loomed before me in the flesh. Actually, he wore jeans and a western shirt, but his hair was too well cut to be anything but a weekend cowboy.

"I'm your neighbor, Mr. Brooks. Perse, uh, Persephone Jones. I live on the other side of the creek." I walked toward what was left of my garden.
The operator of the mechanical beast hopped out of his seat and asked, "Mr. Brooks, do you want me to finish?"

I turned quickly, "No! Please, I had no idea you'd be developing out here. I've been watching the house go up closer to the highway. I was going to talk to you about the garden."

Bending down, I began harvesting, stuffing leaves and seeds in the makeshift cradle of my shirt. My eyes swept the scarred landscape for my basket.

I glanced at the two perplexed men. "I know this isn't my land, but no one has ever minded my garden. There are things here that take years to mature. I've got herbs growing that you can't find anywhere else on this continent. People have sent me the seeds and&#8230;"

Evidently, Brooks had heard enough of my rambling. "So you know that you are trespassing? Is that right?"

"Well, I guess, technically, yes. But I've been cultivating this garden for years. It's very important that&#8230;"

"Look Ms. Jones," Brooks abruptly cut in, "this is now my property, and will soon be a landing strip for my plane. I'll give you exactly ten minutes to finish pulling up your weeds, and then Andrews here is going to get his job done. I've got an appointment. You'll have to plant your garden on your own property." He thrust his cowboy hat on, and walked (with a slight limp) toward the Expedition SUV parked in the field.

His attitude ticked me off. "Gee, it was swell meeting you, Mr. Brooks. I'll be sure to bring you over a plate of chocolate chip cookies when you move in."


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

The fantabulous Edie Ramer, author of the darling "Cattitude," is having an on-line release party for DRAGON BLUES. Her writing pals (me included) have offered up some free books and other goodies. All this is going on at her blog. EdieRamer.com

Here's the Link to the "Ain't Love Grand?" GiveAway Page

http://edieramer.com/2011/02/24/excerpt-giveaway-aint-love-grand-by-dana-taylor/ 



Enjoy!

Dana


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey, Dana, thought I'd chime in.  Sacred Secrets is also one of the books being given away by Edie.  Hope everyone takes a moment to drop by her site and say hi, and enter to win some great books.

Linda


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Just bought AIN'T LOVE GRAND, Dana!

I'm a new goin'-vegan gal...so this should be great fun!!!

I write romantic comedies too - chick lit gone country romantic comedies that is!  LOL!!!

And, I'm now working on my next series (coming this May to Kindle) which I'm genre-identifying as RomCom-Cozies...a genre mash-up of our beloved romcoms with a cozy mystery twist.

TGIF!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

DDScott said:


> Just bought AIN'T LOVE GRAND, Dana!
> 
> I'm a new goin'-vegan gal...so this should be great fun!!!
> 
> ...


"Rom-com-cozies"--kind of trips off the tongue, doesn't it? I hope you enjoy the weekend with ALG, DD. It's fun to do this cross-promotion thing with other authors. I'm learning a lot from the Indie Authors Unite crowd. Very generous souls.

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> "It's fun to do this cross-promotion thing with other authors. I'm learning a lot from the Indie Authors Unite crowd. Very generous souls.
> 
> Dana


I sooo agree, Dana! There's never been a better time to be an author.

I luuuvvv that we can now share all the real numbers and experiences of our individual writing-for-publication journeys as well as treat our readers with incredible prices for our Ebooks.

And, one of the best parts, we never have to leave our homes or our comfy slippers and fave chairs to share the luuuvvv.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very cool about Edie's release party featuring your book!  I'll go visit her site


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

DDScott said:


> I sooo agree, Dana! There's never been a better time to be an author.
> 
> I luuuvvv that we can now share all the real numbers and experiences of our individual writing-for-publication journeys as well as treat our readers with incredible prices for our Ebooks.
> 
> And, one of the best parts, we never have to leave our homes or our comfy slippers and fave chairs to share the luuuvvv.


DD, I just took a real look at your book covers. They are interesting! So lively and fun! And then I pulled up your titles on my Kindle--"Bootscooting Blahniks"--how intriguing is that? And so "Indie". The creativity we're seeing let loose in the Indie world is so exciting.

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> DD, I just took a real look at your book covers. They are interesting! So lively and fun! And then I pulled up your titles on my Kindle--"Bootscooting Blahniks"--how intriguing is that? And so "Indie". The creativity we're seeing let loose in the Indie world is so exciting.
> 
> Dana


Aw shucks, Dana! Thanks bunches for the sweet post about my Bootscootin' Books Covers...I sooo luuuvvv them too! I'll be sure to let my fabulous designer know - Shelley of Webcrafters Design. She does my website as well and just rocks my brand!!!

And you're sooo right on the creativity we're seeing in our Indie Epub world...I think because we don't have to worry about how to "shelve" our books...or perhaps it's that we have infinite possibilities as to which shelves we can be on...whereas, in the brick-and-mortar store world, you get just one tiny spot on one tiny shelf or table...that's leading to these fabulous genre mash-ups and out-of-the-box or off-the-shelf creative adventures and cyber packaging.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

DDScott said:


> And you're sooo right on the creativity we're seeing in our Indie Epub world...I think because we don't have to worry about how to "shelve" our books...or perhaps it's that we have infinite possibilities as to which shelves we can be on...whereas, in the brick-and-mortar store world, you get just one tiny spot on one tiny shelf or table...that's leading to these fabulous genre mash-ups and out-of-the-box or off-the-shelf creative adventures and cyber packaging.


Yes, and now with the demise of Borders, there will be practically no brick-and-mortars to visit. It seems all publishing is going on-line, which doesn't bode well for local economies. Maybe small, focused bookstores will appear again. I hope so.

Anywho--my commercials for the day. Two lovely ladies have been gracious to highlight my books on their blog sites. The wonderful "Gertie" aka Margaret Lake has nice things to say about 
 at her blog

http://www.jobreepublishing.com/wordpress/index.php

And our fav British /Turkish Cypriot comedy author, Sibel Hodge is featuring  at her website today

http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/sample-of-devil-moon-by-dana-taylor

Nice to gave such great cyber friends!

Dana


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on the new book Dana - the reviews are terrific!  gppd licu

Dee


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning!

I am so excited today because the Light of My Life--my Grandson Will is coming to visit me for three weeks!









And, so, in his honor and because I will not be doing as much promoting, I have put  on sale for only 99 cents for the month of March. Yes, that campy, spoofy twist on the Robin Hood story is yours for a mere pittance. Inspired by the colorful Errol Flynn classic, PRINCESS ROBIN  is now the secret daughter of King Richard fighting injustice in merry olde England. A new character has been invented in the form of Sir Simon of Loxley, a most arrogant knight of the realm who has finally met his match in the feisty Princess Robin.

Winner of the RWA "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" Contests. Grab your copy while it's at this bargain price!

Have a lovely day!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

I hope you are enjoying the spring despite the global upheaval. I have one last day with my grandson and then it's back to reality.  "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"  is being featured today at www.dailycheapreads.com and for the first time went to #6000 in the sales ratings, which was gratifying.

Also, I've dropped the price of "Ain't Love Grand?"  to 99 cents for a while. The book features a healer heroine who runs a health food store. It's a good introduction of the philosophy that will be seen in my next release. More on that later.

Have a lovely day--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

I did a newsletter this weekend that features some review sites for Indie Authors. (Of course I did a little self-promoting)

Here's the link to the newsletter, if you want to check out the sites: http://bit.ly/gJIl5G

Dana


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Dana Taylor said:


> Hi--
> 
> I did a newsletter this weekend that features some review sites for Indie Authors. (Of course I did a little self-promoting)
> 
> ...


Luuuvvved your newsletter, Dana, and thanks bunches for *The WG2E  * shout-out! You rock!!!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi-Ho--

Getting those Amazon reviews are the nicest presents, aren't they? The very busy Edie Ramer took the time to post this review about Ain't Love Grand?

"Ain't Love Grand is more than a romance. It's also a story about friends and family and place and values. It's about love happening between two people with different values and lives. Jason Brooks is a divorced, fast track lawyer who barely has time for his rebellious thirteen-year-old daughter and his slightly dotty mother. Persephone Jones is an herbalist and a healer who's never quite gotten on the track.

Despite their differences - or maybe because of them - I was aching for them to realize they belong together. Maybe they don't complete each other, but they're like parts of the puzzle that fit. And it's a puzzle that includes all the important people in their lives.

I didn't want to stop reading book this book. When it was over, it left me with a warm glow inside. This is a "keeper" book that you'll want to read more than once."

And, Thanks to our own Maureen Miller for posting a review of Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance

You girls are the tops!
Dana


----------



## EliRey (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats on the great review, Dana. I love books that make you feel all warm and fuzzy. Will definitely add to my TBR list!


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

EliRey said:


> Congrats on the great review, Dana. I love books that make you feel all warm and fuzzy. Will definitely add to my TBR list!


Definitely agree with your luuuvvv of "books that make you feel all warm and fuzzy", Eli!

And I'd add to that books that give you tons of LOL moments too! Nothin' makes me feel better about life in general than an author's ability - like Dana's - to make me laugh at all the craziness of love and the lives it touches.

That's why I write romantic comedies and read pretty much nothing but romcoms too!

Long live LOL reads on love and life!!!


----------



## Joleene Naylor (Jan 11, 2011)

Congrats on the great review! I have several I need to write for people 8ducks head* and this just makes me feel guilty for not doing it sooner. bad Jo!

seriously though! congrats!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning--

Thank you for your kind support. Ain't Love Grand? is now only 99 cents and picking up some steam.

Here are the numbers at the moment:
#23,257 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#24 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > Religion & Spirituality > New Age > Mental & Spiritual Healing

My heroine's interest in natural healing reflects my personal interests. Any other "health nuts" out there?

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning--

Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is the featured book today at David Wisehart's "Kindle Author" blogsite. You can read reviews and the "Marry Me" scene there.

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/

Also, Ain't Love Grand? had a fun run this week at Amazon. Made it to #2 on Spiritual and Mental Healing Best Seller list for three days. Very cool.

Thanks for dropping by!
Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good morning--

This week marks another anniversary of the Oklahoma City Bombing, an indelible day in my mind. I lived about 13 miles north of the Murrah Bldg and felt my house shake when the explosion occurred. My daughter and I ran outside to see what had happened. The sky was beautiful, but we knew something terrible had happened. We turned on the TV and saw the helicopters circling the smoking building.

Before that day, I never teared up when I read about explosions in Beirut or other distant cities. Since, I have much more compassion for families affected by senseless, relentless violence.

I tried to capture some of my feelings in this scene from "Ain't Love Grand?" http://www.freado.com/book/9391/aint-love-grand

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Sometimes when the fella finally pops the question, the gal ain't so thrilled. Here's the "Marry Me" scene from "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance"--

http://www.freado.com/book/7776/devil-moon-a-mystic-romance

In Honor of Kate and William's Big Day!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Weekly plug--

I have been working on the fine art of banners










What do you think? Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all--

The power of the successful blogs is increasing "Devil Moon:A Mystic Romance"  is the book of the day at EReaderNewsToday.com and has enjoyed its best sales yet.

http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-devil-moon-a-mystic-romance/675449/
Visit and "like" it!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,092 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Divorce 
#1 in Books > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Divorce 
#12 in Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships

Thanks for dropping by!
Dana


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool, Dana! It definitely gave you a big jump. Congratulations!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Memorial Day friends--

In the spirit of cross-promotion I put out a little newsletter today starring my stories (of course), but featuring a handful of some of my Kindleboard writing pals. I named it INDIE AUTHORS ON THE RISE.

Take a looksee for anybody you might know!

http://bitly.com/jKrZ5u

Dana Taylor


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

Great book! Loved your newsletter! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello on Sunday!

@ Amy--Thanksfor the shout-out!

If you're looking for a fun Sunday Sample--why not try a little "Devil Moon"?









Read the "Marry Me" scene http://www.freado.com/read/7776/devil-moon-a-mystic-romance

Also, find other great Kindle Board romance authors featured in my Indie Authors on the Rise Newsletter http://bitly.com/jKrZ5u

And as the month draws to an end, I'm happy to report the best sales EVER--over 1,200 books overall.

Ain't Love Grand? is leading the pack with about 900 sales thanks to landing on this Amazon Bestseller List http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158479011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_5

I am very grateful!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

Love, laughter and adventure are served up in PRINCESS ROBIN: A Romantic Romp thru Sherwood Forest










Winner of the RWA "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" contests, PRINCESS ROBIN turns the Robin Hood tale upside down in this parody of a beloved legend.

Read all things Robin at www.theprincessrobinblog.blogspot.com

Reviewers:

"Quite the tour-de-force"

"Laughed so hard I nearly dropped my kindle!"

Perfect for the weekend getaway. Enjoy!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings Kindle Boarders!

This week my missive is about my featured page at Red Adept Reviews for "Ain't Love Grand?"










Check out the page and read an excerpt there--http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=5671The heroine has just gotten the hero's mother drunk!

Have a lovely weekend!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

In case you missed it, I thought I'd highlight the feature of "Ain't Love Grand"  at Red Adept Reviews

So, here it is for you're viewing pleasure--

http://redadeptreviews.com/sponsor-ad-aint-love-grand-by-dana-taylor/

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi-Ho--

This Kindle experience is very interesting and full of surprises. It's always a wonderfully pleasant surprise when new, favorable reviews pop up--like the two from fellow authors Sibel Hodge, DeeDee Scott and Tiphanie Thomas. Thanks so much, gal-pals, for your terrific support. You can read their reviews here:http://amzn.to/nL16Sf

*Winner 2005 Best First Book Golden Quill Award
The Healer vs. the Lawyer. Energy healer, Persephone Jones, has a new neighbor in Peeler, Oklahoma-hot shot lawyer, Jason Brooks. She's a vegan; he likes his steaks rare. She's about saving Mother Earth while he protects the interests of Big Business. Their attraction is mutual, but disturbing. And life gets even more complicated when the whole town is caught in a conflict that pits these two on opposite sides of a political fence&#8230;.Foreword Magazine says AIN'T LOVE GRAND? is "written with a fresh voice, an impeccable sense of comedic timing, vivid narrative, and fascinating characters."*

Have a lovely weekend!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Beat the heat with a fun Dana Taylor contemporary comedy--


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all--

The last gasp of July is upon us. This week for your reading pleasure I have posted one of my favorite scenes from Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance

After several acrimonious meetings, Phil and Maddie finally have a quiet lunch, where her defenses start to crumble. I've posted the scene up at Author's Den here: http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?blogid=56554

Grab a bread stick and enjoy!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everybody--

This digital publishing opportunity is so innovative. If you don't like what you've done, you just keep tweeking until you get it right. "Princess Robin" was my first experiment with Kindle 19 months ago. The story had been popular on the romance threads, won the "Great Expectations" and "Gotcha" contests, landed me an agent (long story--or old story). I never could get the right cover for her and the title lacked power. So, now I'm unveiling a new look for a story that I hope will find its audience. "Princess Robin" is now the Royal Rebel









*Courageous, captivating, cunning-the Royal Rebel leads her band of freedom fighters against the tyranny of Prince John. Inspired by the legend of Robin Hood, Royal Rebel twists a familiar tale into a fresh, romantic adventure. Robin, the secret daughter of King Richard, fights injustice as she awaits her father's return from the Crusades. Joining forces with arrogant knight extraordinaire, Sir Simon of Loxley, the two undertake a mission to save the kingdom. Filled with humor, whimsical imagination, and romance-Royal Rebel will capture your heart.*

Thanks for dropping by!
Dana Taylor


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Love, love, love the new cover, Dana!  Hope it helps readers discover it


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Kathy,

The cover model is a dead ringer for my older daughter, which is fun.

For Sample Sunday, I've posted a fun scene at Bookbuzzr. Robin and Simon first meet in the treasure room of the Chancellor when they're forced to hide together in a wardrobe. After the Chancellor departs that have this spirited confrontation: http://www.freado.com/book/10896/royal-rebel

Have a fantabulous day!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Sunday--

Royal Rebel is making her rounds around the web. If you love a feisty heroine, an arrogant hero with a sense of humor--Robin and Simon will give you a fun run for your money.










Featured today at The Romance Review http://www.theromancereviews.com/

Have a lovely day!
Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw you on the Romance Reviews today and I smiled. I think the Royal Rebel cover is fantastic!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, Maureen! This cover captures the spirit of my proud, loyal Robin.

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi!

Only Romance On-line posts nice chunks of books to give you a flavor for the story. The scene from "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" is one of my favorites. I call it "Shall We Dance"?

Take a peek: http://bit.ly/oz3kCG



Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Good (hot) afternoon--

Ready to get swept away to Merry Olde England? Read the Jousting Scene from 

Sir Simon must fight for his life in this scene up at Scribd. http://scr.bi/nLChiP

Have a lovely day--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Take a mental frolic this weekend with the Royal Rebel


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've got Royal Rebel and Ain't Love Grand on my list. Both look really good, Dana.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, Linda!  The romance between Robin and Simon in this book always makes me smile.

Dana


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Royal Rebel has been on my Kindle, crying for me to read it!!  I need to take a week off and just read for seven days straight. That idea is so wonderful it makes me giddy.  Devil Moon was one of my favorites...I'm looking forward to Royal Rebel.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Have you seen that great moon in the night sky? Download the opening to Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance and enjoy a little Moon Madness.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello!

Special thanks to Greg Banks and Edward C. Patterson for featuring Devil Moon at the Indie Spotlight. Fun interview and the "Marry Scene" included:

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=7646


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Greg and Ed do such a tremendous job with the Indie Spotlight. Congratulations on a great interview, Dana.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, they do! Thanks, Maureen!

DT


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings!

Grab a Best First Book Golden Quill Winner--AIN'T LOVE GRAND? for FREE at Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837 No coupon necessary! FREE is good!










Enjoy--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Yup, the action in Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance culminates at Beaver Cove High on a frozen Thanksgiving. Since most of electricity in town has been knocked out, the characters (even the Grammie Harris' ghost) show up in the school cafeteria. The food fight seemed like the right over-the-top way to end it all.










Have a great holiday!

Dana Taylor


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family, Dana!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday weekend. I'm enjoying the leftovers!

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Greetings--










The final scene of Ain't Love Grand? culminates at Christmas. It just felt like the right thing to do.

Dana


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy New Year!

This week Amazon has Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance on sale for only $1. Don't know how long that will last! 

On the other hand AIN'T LOVE GRAND? is FREE at Smashwords for 1 more day! http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/41837

And, finally, check out my banner ad for ROYAL REBEL at The Romance Reviews http://www.theromancereviews.com/

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

Got an email from a reader today regarding Ain't Love Grand?  : *I just finished reading this text, and could not help but contact you. This was one of the best books that I have read in quite some time. Keep up the good work! You definitely have a new fan.

For His Glory,
D. Smith*

Made my day!

DT


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Everybody--

Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance is FREE February 1 & 2! 

Also-- Don't miss the Valentine Blog Hop going on at Book Luvin' Babes www.bookluvinbabes.wordpress.com

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

Just released!







Here's the description--

Jaguar Jack Campbell, Aussie reality TV star, travels the globe filming escapades in the wild. His charismatic charm conceals an unwanted psychic gift and buried memories.

Major Maggie Savannah, aka Maggie-the-Mouth, is brash, brave and beautiful. She lives to beat the bad guys via covert military operations. The last thing she wants is a pretty boy TV personality partner.

But when an American female missionary is kidnapped by terrorists on a mysterious island, Jack and Maggie must join forces to secure her rescue and, perhaps, save the world.

"Romancing the Stone" meets "This Present Darkness" in a romantic adventure of good versus evil. From the author of "Ain't Love Grand?," "Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance," and "Ever-Flowing Streams of Healing Energy" comes an action-packed tale enhanced with spiritual overtones.
Dana Taylor's books have recently been on the Movers & Shakers List, and in the top Romance and Religion& Spirituality Bestseller Lists at Amazon. Over 30,000 of her books were downloaded in January & February of 2012.

You gotta love a man with a cockatoo!

Check it out!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi--

It was quite unexpected to receive an email from the gals at DAILY CHEAP READS telling me they were featuring *ROYAL REBEL*. Here's the feature *http://bit.ly/HExL1A* My twist on the Robin Hood legend is just a whole lot of fun!



Thanks for dropping by!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

I just got a new review up at Amazon for Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance that really made me smile. Here are some of the highlights:

*this is a weird book. I'm not entirely certain how to take it, but it was certainly an entertaining read....
The weirdity- missing blankets, a meddlesome Grandma (who is rather dead at the time) and some of the narrator's commentaries. But weird in a good way. There were some scenes that had me laughing out loud....
But I enjoyed the story quite a bit. *

If you want a book that is "weird in a good way,"--check it out!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi guys--

Want to read the opening? Check out this spread at The Romance Book Club http://theromancebookclub.com/main-blog/2012/4/30/read-chapter-1-jaguar-jack-by-dana-taylor.html

Here's a tweet to share:

*RT Fantasy, action & romance. Grab JAGUAR JACK by Dana Taylor for FREE today only at Amazon http://amzn.to/y05Wpl @bookluvinbabes*

Have a fantabulous day!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking for a fun read this holiday weekend?

Do I have a book for you! Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance



Happy Memorial Day!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

I'm having a Blow-Out Birthday Sale on Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure










Pick up Jaguar Jack: A Mystic Adventure for only 99 cents  for a short time only.

*Want to try a sample?-- hop over to Supernal Living and read the INTO THE STORM excerpt http://wp.me/p1yTXR-9r*

Thanks for stopping by!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs (Dec 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dana!!! Have a great day!


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dana!

It that a new cover for this book?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

A belated Happy Birthday, Dana!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

*Before there was BRAVE*








*There was ROYAL REBEL*









I'm just sayin'

Dana Taylor, author Royal Rebel


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey--

It's the weekend!  Kick back with a fun rom/com by Yours Truly!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

G'day!

Get hooked by the Prologue of *Jaguar Jack *  at Authors Den [URL=http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp]http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewwork.asp?id=51462[/url]

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello all--

Got a nice review about JAGUAR JACK this week. Here is part of it--

*This book was an absolute joy to read! The author doesn't waste any time at all drawing you in. Jack Campbell is a charming Aussie wildlife enthusiast with a reality TV show, and a big secret. Maggie is a marine with a mission. The plot is fast moving and the dialogue is witty and smart. The author's descriptive narrative is the best I have read in quite a while.

This is a romantic story and a thriller between good and evil. It did get a little preachy at times but it fit the story line; the kidnapped character is a missionary and we needed to understand her character, so it gets a pass. If you are looking for something fast, furious, totally heart melting, adventurous, and a little mystical this is a good book for you. I loved it.*

Perk up your weekend with *JAGUAR JACK* 

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Labor Day--

There's a full moon--so DEVIL MOON: A MYSTIC ROMANCE must be FREE! Sept 1 only 

Also--check out the Fall Newsletter I've posted at Scribd

*Life is a Banquet--Reiki, Writing & Music* [URL=http://www.scribd]http://www.scribd.com/doc/104022329/Life-is-a-Banquet-Dana-Taylor-Fall-Newsletter[/url]

Have a great weekend!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all--

JAGUAR JACK is the featured book today at Kindle Romance Novels. Meet the hero from Down Under!

*The Aussie Adventurer and the Lady Marine JAGUAR JACK featured at Kindle Romance http://kindleromancenovels.blogspot.com/ *



G'day!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Monday--

She's a healer, he's a lawyer. Opposites attract and turn a small town upside down!



Ain't Love Grand? You bet!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi everybody--

It's nice to get noticed! I received an email informing me *JAGUAR JACK is a 2013 Finalist in the Adventure Category*.



Just had to share!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

The holidays are fast approaching--

Enjoy stories with seasonal themes

















Ain't Love Grand? Hope For The Holidays

Dana Taylor


----------

